# Great Lakes Largemouth Series Opener This Sunday



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

The Great Lakes largemouth Series opens the season this Sunday the 24th out of the West Harbor Ramp. The Central Erie division event powered by Knox Marine and hosted by Katie's Beef Jerky will start check in at 5:30 am. Launch will be at safe light. Weigh-in will be 8:30 hours from starting time. 

You can register online or at the ramp. There is a $10 late fee for paying at the ramp. There is also a $50 team membership per team. You may use one alternate as many times as you like during the season and they do not have to join unless they fish in the championship event. 

We should hit the a 50 boat field Sunday and 1st place will pay $1500. Entry fee is only $100 per team. 

If you fish 4 events this year in any of the 3 divisions, (Central, Toledo, and Eastern) your team automatically qualifies for the Championship which guarantee's $5,000 to first place. 

Each team will receive a free sample of Katie's Beef Jerky

Visit www.greatlakeslargemouthseries.com or call David at 614-361-5548


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

What did it take to win?


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ask on Monday. The 24th is this Sunday.Lol


----------



## josh617 (Jan 28, 2005)

Lol


----------



## mt111 (Jun 1, 2013)

Ok


----------



## backseater-deluxe (May 14, 2010)

19.55 to win with 5 bags in the 18 lb range


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------

